# Taking a dog to the UK.



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Hi, 
Unlike most people who are asking for advice about pet travel I want to visit the UK and am thinking about talking the dog. Although it is normal for dogs here to have the Blue passport I do not think he is chipped yet (he is tattoed) but I can get that done at my vets. The question I am trying to find out about is costs. Euro tunnel say they charge 45 Euro to check the documents but is that Both ways ?
Also on the Norfolk line they say call. But does anyone know what they charge ?
I am planning to visit a number of times during the year from long to short trips and just want to work if it is better to continue using the dieren pension (doggy hotel) or bring him.


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Mike

Dog would now have to have a blue passport to travel legally within Europe.
There are no controls leaving UK but re entering is the problem.
Budget £30.00 a trip for Tunnel/Ferry costs.Some are only £20.00.
Rita has written an excellent Tutorial for this site.Search Left hand Column for headings.
Defra (Dept for rural affairs) Website also full of info.
Most French dogs are identified by tatoo but not sure if that falls within Pets Passport regulations. 

Nick


----------



## 88782 (May 9, 2005)

If it's of any help only a few days ago I phoned and checked with DEFRA and was imformed that I did not need a pet passport to travel to and from Southern and Northern Ireland with a cat.

KenS


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

KenS, I think that IrishMike is in Belgium. He just likes to keep in touch with his roots!


----------



## 88782 (May 9, 2005)

Oh............(dear) Is my face red    

Ken S


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

The other cost per trip is vets fees. Between 24 and 48 hours before coming to the UK the dog has to be treated by a vet (for ticks, etc), and the details entered into the passport. I was charged 30 euros for this in Calais.

Also, I am pretty sure that for the UK the dog has to be chipped.

Rgds


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs on holiday*

Oh yes please bring him to the UK.

Dont leave him behind. He probably would not leave you if the boot was on the other foot.

Here is my dog! He will be coming to Lake Garda as soon as all documents etc allow.

Rapide561


----------

